
Hellо, I Am a Compiler - pcr910303
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2684364/why-arent-programs-written-in-assembly-more-often/2685541#2685541
======
gopiandcode
While the question seems a bit arrogant/ignorant, I really dislike the snarky
quora-styled response.

I go to stackoverflow for answers, not stories or opinion pieces.

